# Stimulant Meds-Immense Relief From DP/DR



## Dr. Jekyll (Jul 15, 2006)

After 3-4 months of heavy pot smoking last spring/summer I was thrown into the hellish abyss known as DP/DR. It has now been over a year of living with this nightmare and I have tried several medications. 
Just to name some: Prozac, Wellbutrin, Lexapro, Zoloft and a variety of sleeping meds. Not a single one of these meds provided any reliey and in most cases actually made my DP/DR 10x worse.

My Psych just recently prescribed me Adderall after I told him about my major concentration issues (which are undoubtedly stemmed from the DP/DR).

Within the past couple weeks of taking Adderall (20mg in the AM and 20mg in the PM) I have virtually forgotten about my DP/DR. For the first time in over a year I am myself...sociable, outgoing, alert, confident, etc. It's an amazing feeling to have my life and more imporatntly my old self back. The only time that I feel any symptoms of the DP/DR are at night when the Adderall is starting to ware off..but it is very minimal and gone after a good night's sleep.

I love what this drug has done..'Depersonalization' has become nothing but a faint memory. I realize that this substance is no more than a quick fix and will not cure what originally started my DP/DR...but as of now I gladly accept it.

Has anyone else had similar experiences with Adderall? I would be interested to hear how this med has helped/hindered anyone else's battle through DP.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Thats pretty amazing man, now you got an opportunity to avoid a relapse by following a healthy lifestyle!


----------



## strigoi (Jun 27, 2006)

Awesome, has this med helped any other drug induced DR/DP'er's on here?


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Good mother of sweet f.uck, thats fantastic news friend. 
I'm delighted for you.

Adderall you proclaim? I'll most definitely be looking into that.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Adderall is an amphetamine. It's a mixture of various amphetamine salts one of which is dextroamphetamine.

This drug is now used alot more in the treatment of ADHD then dexedrine(dextroamphetamine). Why this is i dont know but some people find that its abit rougher then pure dexedrine. The levo-amphetamine in it is whats responsible for the higher rate of adverse effects.

If apathy and lack of motivation is your main problem this could be the drug for you. However if you have alot of anxiety it will probley make that alot worse. It can also make OCD worse as well.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

apathy and lack of motivation are one of my many problems. i'm on provigil and i don't notice much on it, and i took another stimulant that didn't work, forgot the name, haven't tried adderall yet.


----------

